# help.......pregnant n on blood thinners........



## mrs worry

Hi
Im new to dis site, just joined today......n very worried........i plz need to speak to anyone who is/has been in the same situation as me.....
I'm 38 and on my 4th pregnancy (6 wkz).
I m/c at 6 wks my first pregnancy 2002; it took us 2 years to conceive my 1st child...i had gestational diabetes n bby was delivered emergency c-section.
2008 my 2nd child was born, again i had gestational diabetes, c-section, 7 days after he was born i had a blood clot (p.e) behind my lung and couldn't breathe, luckily i was in hospital and received emergncy treatment, cz the docz had said if i ws at home i would not had made it to the hospital in time!!!!!..... I was on 6 months warfarin...
Now, i am pregnant and am taking 10,000 IU/ml tinzaparine daily and will do throughout the pregnancy.........
I feel all alone, and has i have never experienced this before i fear the worse........please is there anyone else that is going thru this .........
Thnx


----------



## future_numan

I'm sorry but I have no experience with this but I wanted to say Welcome and give you a big :hugs:

If I were you I would contact my doctor asap with your concerns.


----------



## mrs worry

Awwwwwww thnx fr da welcome n esp da hug @ future_numan........im toooo scared to ask my doctor!!!!!!.....


----------



## future_numan

Why are you scared to ask your DR ?


----------



## mrs worry

Cz im afraid of what i might have to hear..........i'm playing "ignorant" at da moment, ask no questions hear no complications.........!!!! However, i do have my frst appt with my midwife tomorrow, gng to see if i can pluck up some courage!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

mrs worry said:


> Hi
> Im new to dis site, just joined today......n very worried........i plz need to speak to anyone who is/has been in the same situation as me.....
> I'm 38 and on my 4th pregnancy (6 wkz).
> I m/c at 6 wks my first pregnancy 2002; it took us 2 years to conceive my 1st child...i had gestational diabetes n bby was delivered emergency c-section.
> 2008 my 2nd child was born, again i had gestational diabetes, c-section, 7 days after he was born i had a blood clot (p.e) behind my lung and couldn't breathe, luckily i was in hospital and received emergncy treatment, cz the docz had said if i ws at home i would not had made it to the hospital in time!!!!!..... I was on 6 months warfarin...
> Now, i am pregnant and am taking 10,000 IU/ml tinzaparine daily and will do throughout the pregnancy.........
> I feel all alone, and has i have never experienced this before i fear the worse........please is there anyone else that is going thru this .........
> Thnx

Firstly, please try not to worry too much as the stress will definitely do more harm than good :hugs:

I am 38 yrs old, 18 weeks pregnant with my first and recently started injectable blood thinners (Fragmin). Back in 2002 I experienced a blood clot in the deep vein of my leg as well as suffered bilateral pulmonary embolism (a clot in each lung). While this incident was induced by the birth control pill, it is a medical fact that pregnancy carries a clotting risk...especially in women who have suffered with them previously. While I'm not thrilled about having to self-inject myself with blood thinners, my Dr. has assured me (and I have confirmed by personal research) that no harm is being done to my baby since it doesn't cross the placenta. 

While my personal calculated risk is only 5-10% I am taking solace in the fact that having no risk is an improvement on my odds. Anything that gives me a healthy baby and ensures that I'm alive to watch him/her grow up is 100% worth it. If you are really that scared then talk to your Dr. further and gather as much information as you can so you can put your mind to rest. I'm sure your Dr. will advise you that taking blood thinners is a lot less dangerous than having a blood clot.

Best of luck!


----------



## mrs worry

Thankz for ur reply @ovenbunwanted and sounds very reassuring............has the doctor advised you the type of delivery?..... They have said to me it will be another c-section, and i am worried about the complications i might encounter......

Thanks again for ur reply n good luck with the rest of your pregnancy n hoping for a safe delivery x


----------



## suzimc

Fragmin in pregnancy is ok ladies, usually its split into 2 doses taken morning and evening. I'm a vascular nurse we use a lot of that stuff at work and get the odd pregnant patient! Hope that helps xxx


----------



## mrs worry

Thankz suzimc for your reply, id am on innohep tinzaparin is,dat the same??? Sorry if i am sounding dumb!!!!


----------



## suzimc

its similar, a low molecular weight heparin. I looked it up for you and it doesn't cross the placenta so I'm sure it'll be fine. Pregnancy increases your likelihood of clots so safer to take it than not x


----------



## isolabella

I was on innohep from week 6 and for 6 weeks after the birth. I had had a pill induced PE previously too. I had no complications (apart from trying to inject myself in the bum when you've got a huge bump!). I had my daughter by elective c section at 38 weeks due to previous lung problems. My daughter is a happy, very healthy and very normal 18 month old. Don't worry, as someone said before the stress of it will do more harm than the injections!


----------



## mrs worry

Thankz agn suzimc fr ur reply, i had my appointment with the heamatologist and i am now,on "enoxaparin" 40mg......bt on friday evening i started bleeding, very thin blood,but lots of it.......i rang my OOH doc and thy arranged an ambulance to take me to the hospital. My blood pressure was checked and urine tested. As it is the weekend, a scan cannot be done until monday morning.........now i only lose alot of very thin blood whn i am passing urine, no pain.....has anyone else had similar xperience?.........or is this a miscarriage????


----------



## suzimc

Sorry honey, I don't have an answer for this one but my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## mrs worry

suzimc said:


> Sorry honey, I don't have an answer for this one but my thoughts are with you xx


Thnx suzimc fr ur reply x


----------



## mrs worry

isolabella said:


> I was on innohep from week 6 and for 6 weeks after the birth. I had had a pill induced PE previously too. I had no complications (apart from trying to inject myself in the bum when you've got a huge bump!). I had my daughter by elective c section at 38 weeks due to previous lung problems. My daughter is a happy, very healthy and very normal 18 month old. Don't worry, as someone said before the stress of it will do more harm than the injections!

thnx isolabella fr u reply x, it ds sound reassuring x


----------



## Candy Cane

I'm on Clexane daily injections which is Enoxaparin 40mg, I've been on them for over a month now and will be right through to six weeks after the birth. 

Other than bruising at the site of the injection, I've not experienced any problems with it. The injections do not cause the bleeding you are describing, to my knowledge. I would suggest a visit to the EPU to see if they can scan and reassure you.

As for delivery options, you can't have an epidural within 12 hours of taking Clexane but if you feel yourself starting labour you just miss the injection that day. 

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## mrs worry

Candy Cane said:


> I'm on Clexane daily injections which is Enoxaparin 40mg, I've been on them for over a month now and will be right through to six weeks after the birth.
> 
> Other than bruising at the site of the injection, I've not experienced any problems with it. The injections do not cause the bleeding you are describing, to my knowledge. I would suggest a visit to the EPU to see if they can scan and reassure you.
> 
> As for delivery options, you can't have an epidural within 12 hours of taking Clexane but if you feel yourself starting labour you just miss the injection that day.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you.

Thnx candy cane fr your reply, i am on exactly the same dosage as you......bt, i find the injection VERY painful, n hve to clench my teeth whn injecting!!!....
I had my emergency scan, n thankfully, all is fine...
My consultant has told me, i will have to have my c-section 1 week before babys due date....
Hope all goes well wth u n gd luck x


----------



## Candy Cane

Ah I know that feeling - trick is to go in with the needle very quickly but once in, press the button down very slowly. When I say go in quickly, I literally stab mine in like a dart and 9/10 times it doesn't hurt and neither does it bruise. The times it stings or bruises is when I hit a blood vessel and you can't predict that so its pot luck really. I'm used to mine now but I didn't really have a problem with needles to begin with, but had never actually injected myself before.

I am so glad baby is well - thats fabulous news for you. This bleeding lark is sent to try pregnant women isn't it!

Best of luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## Mrs. Nervous

I am now going through the same thing. How did everything work out for you. I am very nervous. Don't know if I want to risk possibly having another clot. I have a 3 year old at home to consider.


----------

